# Want to get Sky Broadband but have no phoneline



## Bonnie2013

Hi all, I would like to get Sky broadband/phone but dont have a phone line. Sky told me that I have to get eircom to install phone line first. But does that not mean that i would have to pay phone rental to eircom and have a contract with them? Im confused as I have never had a landline in the house, any advice? Many thanks


----------



## BazzaDP

Correct. There are 3 parts to a phone line:
1) Line rental (basically the monthly cost for having an active line with the ability to make calls)
2) Phone call costs (which may include bundles with so many minutes, or international calls)
3) Broadband costs

As far as I know only Eircom have the facility to connect up new lines. The other companies can take over line rental on an existing line but won't install a new line.

Eircom will install the line for free (or at least used to) but then you have to sign up to them for a year for line rental anyway (and perhaps even for phone calls?). You are free to get broadband through Sky. After a year you can move line rental to Sky too.

Alternatively you can get Eircom to install the line for approx. €122 and not be tied in for the year and go directly to Sky for all three.


----------



## jdwex

BazzaDP said:


> As far as I know only Eircom have the facility to connect up new lines. The other companies can take over line rental on an existing line but won't install a new line.


Installations can be ordered by other operators, and eircom wholesale will install the line. The retail operator (Vodafone,magnet, eircom retail etc) will probably tie you in to a 12 month contract. There should be no reason that Sky can't order the installation - perhaps the CSR is misinformed or Sky haven't got their systems to talk to eircom wholesale for this.

Went to the sky site and when I said I didn't have a phone it said


> Please see below if you do not have an active phone line:
> If you think there has been an Eircom line at your property, even if it is now inactive, please call us on 0818 719 852 and one of our customer advisors will help you complete your order.
> 
> Or you can register your interest if you do not have an active phone line and we will contact you as soon as we are able to install a new line.


----------



## Woodie

Bonnie2013 said:


> Hi all, I would like to get Sky broadband/phone but dont have a phone line.



Apart from the issues already mentioned by other posters a key issue is whether or not that line will be able to get the broadband specification you expect.  Eircom only have an obligation to install voice quality lines.  So your location is vital;
1. How far are you from the exchange
2. Are there other houses around you with Eircom/Other broadband 

If you are rural or even in parts of urban sprawl you might not be able to get a broadband quality line.


----------



## Bonnie2013

Hi all, rang sky today and told them that I would have to go with UPC as they dont require a phone line. They then said that i dont have to contact eircom and that they would send an engineer out to me free of charge. He said that they could see from my address that there is a phone line. No phone sockets found in the house but was told engineer will sort it out. Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## Carlinieves

Hi Boonnie2013,

How did it go with sky? I'm in a similar situation right now. In a couple of weeks I'm moving into a new place and I want to get sky's broadband since they only ask for a 12 month contract instead of the 18 month contract that vodafone or eircome require.

My landlord has told me that a previous tenant had a landline, so at some point there was definitely an active phone line.

Did you have to pay anything to eircom? did you just get everything you needed to get the broadband directly from sky? how long did it take you to get your internet connection?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandals

we got sky installed in a mobile home years ago...we used the local takeaway number...agent said to do it!!! you only need the landline if you after extra subscription packages etc...

why anyone getting sky in is a mystery...after 10 years of sky we now just have free to air and saorview and delighted with both savings and channels available.


----------



## dub_nerd

Sandals said:


> we got sky installed in a mobile home years ago...we used the local takeaway number...agent said to do it!!! you only need the landline if you after extra subscription packages etc...
> 
> why anyone getting sky in is a mystery...after 10 years of sky we now just have free to air and saorview and delighted with both savings and channels available.


They're looking for Sky _broadband_, not Sky TV -- I'm guessing they don't want to go to the local takeaway to get online.


----------

